# Llama Cria-finally here!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

IT'S A GIRL! She was born last night @ 11:30 which is very unusual. Normal birthing hours are between 11 am & 4 pm. We were at a Drive-in movie when we got the call to book it home!

She is tiny @ 16.14 pounds (her mother was 37 pounds at birth...) but is nursing well & doing fantastic.

Her momma (Abiti Honey, we call her Abbie) is wonderful. This is her first & we were rather nervous about it. She has SO MUCH milk! The biggest udder I have seen on a llama. She stands nice & still for her wobbly baby to nurse & we were both covered in spit by the time we got baby dry, weighed, naval dipped, temp. checked, lungs checked, etc...She doesn't want anyone around her baby.

We are still thinking of names & would appreciate any suggestions. The name will begin with KSNCRK (my breeder code-for Kissin' Creek Farm) & needs to include the word "Dream" for her sire-Pipe Dream.

I would like to do a natural theme for all of Abbie's cria (since her name is Honey) so I have been flipping through flower catalogs. Also trying to tie in something with midnight, since that is when she was born. 

I'm not having much luck, I'm kind of stuck on the names "Enola" & "NVus" (like envious), also "Georgia" is sticking in my head.

Help me name this little beauty!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm definitely not good with the name game, but congratulations! She's a beauty!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Awww... so sweet. And speaking of sweet, things that make me think of honey...

How about Kissing Creek's Tupelo Dream? Honey always makes me think of the lyrics from the Van Morrisson song, "She's as sweet as Tupelo honey."

and since I like clover honey, how about Kissing Creek's Dream of Clover

and my very favorite is orange blossom honey so how about Kissing Creek's Dream of Honey Blossoms


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh she is so adorable!!! So glad you got a healthy baby! and lots of milk too! She should grow fast!
I'm not good with names but mdoats had some great ideas!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, so very precious !!!! Or, Honey Sweet Midnight Dreams


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Not good with names but wanted to say that is one of the cutest little things, I have ever seen, with the little sweater on.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is ADORABLE! Congratulations, Grandma! 

How about KSNCRK's A Dream Realized, and call her Liza?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So cute!!
Are their baby coats as soft and silky as they look?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!

How about Midsummer Night's Dream after the play. Call name "Summer".

But there is a Neil Diamond song called MidNight Dream, too, so maybe you already came up with a name?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> She is ADORABLE! Congratulations, Grandma!
> 
> How about KSNCRK's A Dream Realized, and call her Liza?


So odd that you thought of that! Her grand-dam was called Liza, she passed away last spring after a horrible dystocia. My friend lost both mom & baby..


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> So cute!!
> Are their baby coats as soft and silky as they look?


It is almost like touching nothing. They are incredibly silky and fine, I wish they would always stay like that!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE WORLD SWEET BABY GIRL ! :heartbeat
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS OF YOU GROWING UP !
HERE'S AN INTERESTING LINK FOR YOUR HUMAN MOM
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay - I could not resist....for any of you who have not seen this be warned...the song gets stuck in your head for days. And its one of those...its takes an hour or so for your brain to think about what you have seen...but then its addicting...well for me at least. Like llamas on crack. 


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama

You could name her Duck. Llama, llama, Duck.

How about Dolly...Dolly Llama


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a cutie!  Congratulations!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is adorable! I would love to have a llama and/or an alpaca. The people on this forum have great imaginations when it comes to thinking up names. Don't forget to tell us her name after you decide.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a precious little baby! She looks so cute in her coat.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

it is official, she is registered as, "KsnCrk Moon-Dream Enola" & we call her Enola (N-O-la)

it was one of the first names I thought of & couldn't get it out of my mind.

She is such a little stinker! spends all day racing & playing with CeeCee, while worrying her mom to pieces! She is gaining over a pound a day & growing by the minute!

Enola will be a stand-out in the show ring next spring, I can't hardly wait!


----------

